# Info on Hardy winches?



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Does anyone have info on the above winches? Particularly 1930s built, driven from the main motor, and used for seining and ringing. Where were hardys based? Any pics, anyone? Thanks, Graham


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Graham
Do a google search with Hardy winches and several websites come up with their details


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Thanks, gdynia. Had already tried that with various combinations of search words. No luck, tho. Have tried emailing a Hardy Engineering to see if theyy were possibly the makers.
Is there anyone who has worked on a vessel with a Hardy winch? Were they common?


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Still drawing a blank. It appears that these winches were only common around the East Lothian area, so were possibly built in that area...anyone know?


----------



## johnruncie (Nov 30, 2007)

try my boss graham .he is alfie cheyne can contact him at [email protected] worth a try john


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Hi, John, thanks for your help. I have done that. Hopefully he may know something. Thanks again.


----------

